

How a Massachusetts carpenter got the highest Scrabble score ever - maxklein
http://www.slate.com/id/2152255/

======
bretthopper
There's definitely an interesting parallel to sports here: the 2 best teams
facing each other are rarely part of the highest scoring games.

Of course, this doesn't make the games or records any less valid. I don't know
much about the organizational structure of competitive Scrabble so I can't
speak to the argument about "club sessions" vs tournaments but the record
should be recognized regardless.

I think there's actually a bit of jealously involved here too. Top players
probably wish they could play this way more often but they have rankings they
need to keep.

